# hyd oil in rear end 3400 ford



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Whitch oil goes in rear end and can someone tell me if PTO is suppose to stall out under heavy load and is there an adjustment for it


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Use a generic UTF in your rear end, transmission, power steering, loader hydraulics and rear end.
One jug or pail to keep in stock to fill all 4 reservoirs.
Look on the label.
Make sure it says meets or exceeds Ford 134D.
As for the pto, which transmission do you have?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

The trany # is 0B16B if this is the # u are looking for got it from the tag on engine cover it is a 6 speed with a hi lo so in total 12 gears 
This info is mutch appreciated I am a new owner and I have much to lurn and still have many questions thanx


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dozer966,

The standard PTO for your 3400 was a transmission driven PTO. The PTO is driven via the transmission. When you depress the clutch the wheels stop and the PTO stops.

An option with the 3400 was a "live" PTO, whereby the transmission & PTO is driven by a 2 stage clutch. You depress the clutch halfway, the wheels stop but the PTO keeps on turning, depress the clutch fully disengages the second clutch stage and the PTO stops. 

Another PTO option with the 3400 was an independent PTO. This is a hydraulically actuated clutch pack in the transmission which drives the PTO. 
_____________________________________________________________

If your PTO stalls under heavy load with a transmission driven system, the wheels would be stopping as well. Clutch is slipping. 

If the PTO is stalling with a 2 stage clutch, with the wheels continuing to drive, the PTO clutch is slipping. You may have some oil on the clutch from a leaking rear main seal on the engine, or a leaking input shaft seal on the transmission. There is a drain hole at the bottom of the clutch housing with a cotter pin sticking out of it. The purpose of this drain hole is to keep fluid from accumulating in the clutch housing. Check that this drain is open by wiggling the cotter key or running a small wire up alongside it to open the drain. 

If you have an independent PTO drive that stalls under heavy load you may have warped discs in the clutch pack, or low actuating pressure applied to the clutch pack. 
You need to get a service manual or shop manual for your tractor to diagnose the problem. You can get an I&T shop manual for your tractor for about $30.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanx sixbales. I think I have an independent PTO after the stall inspected what I could and found that my diff was low so might have been the cause


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Six Bales,
3400 was built on the 3000 chassis and did not have independent pto - except for the SOS models.
If he has an SOS then your info about independent pto is correct.
Dozer966, your numbers mean little to me.
If you could give the 3 lines of numbers stamped into the top of the transmission - just aft of the starter that would be more helpful.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

OK ultra dog will do asap all info is greatly appreciated thanx and u too sixbales


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Dozer,
You can kinda see the numbers in the photo below.
A lot of times the numbers are obscured by numerous layers of paint or by grease or crud so you may have to do some cleaning, scraping to read them.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Crap hope to get mine as clean as yours one day looks sharp


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

OK cleaned up the crap and found the numbers good thing u posted the pick or I probably would have never found them with the loader in the way. So thanx ultra dog. The numbers read as followed
C4023c
0c21b
*c266588*

Not sure if the o are o or 0


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Also don't know if this has ennything to do withe the PTO and don't know what these valves are fore one on top in front of seat and one on right side .also there is a round shaft about an inch and a half long with a hole in it maybe for a spring pin to hold some kind of Handel. That's my guess.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Pix for previous post


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Look at http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/rhcodes_serial.html

C4023C is the tractor model number and means:
C = 3000 model
40 = Utility chassi
2 = Gas engine
3 = Live PTO, 540 rpm (meaning the double clutch system)
C = 8 speed transmission

0C21B is a code for the date when the tractor was assembled:
0 = 1970
C = March
21 = 21 (day of month)
B = Day shift

*C266588* is the serial number:
C = The tractor is US made
266588 = The number

If you look at http://www.tractordata.com/industrial-tractors/000/1/1/116-ford-3400.html
they say "Serial number unknown", but a 3400 is a model of the 1000-series and those are known.
So, take a look at http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/2/5/259-ford-3000.html instead.
C266588 is a serial number from 1970.



First picture
The thing in front of the seat is called "Auxiliary services control" or "Hydraulic selector valve" and it directs the flow from the tractors hydraulic pump you get when you move the "Main control lever" (the lever on the quadrant).
Under the hex head bolt on top is a port where you can connect external hydraulics, like cylinders on a front end loader. Your tractor has another arrangement, lines are connected directly to engine mounted pump or a pump mounted in front of engine. The valve has no function on your loader, since the loader´s system is separated from the tractor´s internal hydraulics (the 3-point linkage).
If there were hydraulics connected to the selector valve, you could direct the flow in three ways:
Fully in (as in your picture): Only the 3-point linkage is operated.
Half way out: Both the 3-point linkage and external hydraulics are operated.
Fully out: Only the external hydraulics are operated. 
Yours is missing a knob and a rubber boot.

Second picture
"Flow control valve". Turning the knob regulates the amount of flow.

Third picture
Yes, you are missing a lever on that shaft. It is for the "Implement position control" which controls the behaviour of the 3-point linkage.


None of these is related to the PTO.



There may be specific details on a 3400 that are not covered in the operator´s manual for the 1000-series, but I think you may have good use for it. Anyway, here is a link to the manual from a swedish fordson/ford forum (It is 17.6 MB): www.fordson.se/1000.pdf


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Than hacke your info ultra dog and six bales info is ferry help full but also confusing becus my tractor is a diesel not a gas so found out that #are right and led to believe that the engine was swapped out to a diesel . The battery tray was cut to accommodate the breather pipe from the air filter. More confusion for me!!!

As for the selector valve on top , the top plug and front plug is hyd pressure and return right and acts like a power beyond on a hyd controls valve. Now that's good news.

Than

Still not sure about PTO.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

dozer966 said:


> ...my tractor is a diesel not a gas so found out that #are right and led to believe that the engine was swapped out to a diesel . The battery tray was cut to accommodate the breather pipe from the air filter. More confusion for me!!!...


That engine swap sounds very interesting. Please, post some pictures.



dozer966 said:


> ...
> As for the selector valve on top , the top plug and front plug is hyd pressure and return right and acts like a power beyond on a hyd controls valve. Now that's good news....


No, the top plug is pressure, return lines has to go back to rear axle, which acts as a tank. I do not know how it is possible to arrange a return inlet on a 3000/3400, but on a 4000 it is common to have a connection in the filler cap on top of the rear axle.
There is a hex headed bolt pointing forward under the selector valve, that one is screwed into the lift cover and holds the check valve.

Here is a shop manual (bad pictures, but readable) where everything is explained:
http://www.fordson.se/Verkstadshandbok_Ford_2_3_4000.pdf





dozer966 said:


> ...Still not sure about PTO.


Unfortunately I am not familiar with that type of PTO.



Interesting tractor indeed, is that a hydraulic oil tank on the outside of the right cab door?


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes I will post more picks for you hacke as soon as I have a chance and of interior . On right side is just a wall hyd tank for loader is the two posts and the wrap around square tubing of loader
If I understand correctly I have a 3000 and not a 3400 according to the #?

From the markings on the cab and the FM radio mount and a few other things this tractor was a parks and rec unit

One of my previous post I said I had a 6 speed tranny now I think I'm wrong will have to check again

For the PTO its not an independent. ???

Thanx for all the PDF files verry helpful and if ennyone has shop manuals , ect, they would be appreciated


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

A 3400 is a 3000 model with a utility chassi (chassi code 40) and it was labeled 3400:
http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/messages/5436.html

Same goes for 3500, which has the industrial chassi (chassi code 50):
http://www.ntractorclub.com/forums/manuals/messages/5431.html


Someone saying "I have a Ford 3000" is most probably having a 3000 with agricultural all purpose chassi. Since the chassi code for that 
chassi is 10 it is in fact a 3100, but it is labeled only with the model 3000.

Have that in mind when you search for parts. It is very important to identify a tractor first.
Let´s look at the NH online catalog:
http://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::home
Click "Find by model".
Search for model "3400".
Among the hits for 3400 as a model you get "(3400) - 3 CYL UTILITY TRACTOR (1/65-9/75)"
I get that row twice, but it is the same destination, click one of them.

Choose the "FRONT AXLE & STEERING" folder.

One group is "(03B01) - MANUAL STEERING GEAR ASSEMBLY - 2000, 3000 EXCEPT 3550, 4110"
That means that this diagram has parts for the 2000 model, all chassis and 3000 model, all chassis but 3550 and 4110. 4110 (from these years) is a 3000 with low center gravity chassi and a 4000 engine.
It does not matter if you have a 3100 or a 3400, these parts will fit.

Another group is "(03E01) - FRONT AXLE, MANUAL STEERING & RELATED PARTS - 3400"
That means that this diagram has parts that only fits 3400.


As Ultradog says, only the ones with Select-O-Speed transmission had independent PTO.
The ad brochure I linked to lists the PTO options for 3400 and confirms that, and that live PTO came only together with 8-speed.


Yes, try to find manuals especially for 3400, those I linked to covers the most but it is often the odd bits and pieces that causes you the most head scratching. Have in mind that a lot can have been changed on the tractor during 45 years. The engine for instance.

It would be nice to have a picture of the front axle as well.

Edit:
I have been staring at the first picture and compared it to different pictures of a 3000 with a loader. The tractor looks larger than a 3000 to me, more like a 4000. Interesting tractor.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

A friend down the road says that his is a 3000 and it is smaller than mine
As a heavy equipment operato I did not think owning a older tractor would be this confusing
This forum (community) is awsom thank you ALL
Will get more pix for sure

If u have enny more specific pix like Axel just ask and will do


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

dozer966 said:


> The trany # is 0B16B if this is the # u are looking for got it from the tag on engine cover it is a 6 speed with a hi lo so in total 12 gears
> This info is mutch appreciated I am a new owner and I have much to lurn and still have many questions thanx


Do you have more numbers on that tag?
http://www.springfieldbiz.com/oaktree/hood.html
They should match the numbers you found behind the starter.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

The differences between a 3000 and 3400 are minimal but easily recognizable.
A 3000 had the typical Ford style wishbone front axle and stamped steel pan.











The 3400 had a heavy non-adjustable front axle and heavier radius rods. It also used a cast iron pan.



















Also, all 3400s used the higher tin setting and all but the very early 3000s used the lower tin setting. Tin setting would make a 3400 seem bigger than a typical 3000.
A 3400 has about a 3" longer wheel base too which makes them appear larger.
If you don't know what I mean about tin settings I could post photos.
Hacke,
Your info is spot on.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ultradog yes pleas I don't know what tin setting is and the second pix is my front Axel so 3400 is confermed unless its an other swap



Hacke # look good
Tractor number c266588
Model. C4023c
Unit. 0c21b
Engine. 0a15b
Transmission. 0b16b
Rear Axel. 0b16b
Hyd lift. 0a20b
Hyd pump. 0b18b


And behind starter is
C4023c
0c21b
*c266588*



Also I was wrong about the trany it has 4 gears forward one reverse and hi low


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Hacke here are some pix that u asked fore and more.

Sorry can't seem to put attachment still trying


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Fgtgfftggfghhgfddssdcfghhbbvcdff


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

It's interesting to see how they did the conversion on the air cleaner.
Not too bad of a job really.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ya never realised it until you guys showed me how to read the codes but thing is that I have to take of pipe to open battery tray. Will look into maybe cutting tray a bit more so I don't have to take apart. They butchered the front body were the hyd pump for the loader is .can't see why they would but minor detail


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ya never realised it until you guys showed me how to read the codes but thing is that I have to take of pipe to open battery tray. Will look into maybe cutting tray a bit more so I don't have to take apart. They butchered the front body were the hyd pump for the loader is .can't see why they would but minor detail


----------

